# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Is robolics still around?

## Rostigaxt

Been a while since I have visited the forums. Does anyone know if robolics is still in business and if they still have quality gear.

Thanks guys

----------

